# Mariella Ahrens - Nach 6 Jahren Ehe zerbrach ihre Liebe



## LuigiHallodri (4 Nov. 2012)

Man konnte Mariella Ahrens glauben, als sie im April in einem Interview sagte: „Nicht im Traum hätte ich gewagt, daran zu denken, dass ich mal einen Grafen heiraten werde.“

Und als sie dann im Mai mit ihrem Mann Patrick Graf von Faber-Castell auch noch in Jörg Pilawas „Quizshow“ strahlte und schäkerte, saß man auf der Fernsehcouch und dachte: Muss Liebe schön sein!

War sie aber damals schon nicht mehr. Die gelernte Schauspielerin und der geborene Graf verließen kaum noch gemeinsam die Berliner Villa: Sie besuchte champagnerselige Charity-Veranstaltungen, er fühlte sich im Freundeskreis wohler. „Seit Anfang des Jahres ist zwischen Patrick und Mariella mehr Kühle als Wärme in der Ehe“, sagt ein enger Freund des Paares.

*Die beiden machten also gute Miene zum Trauerspiel?*

Mit dem melancholischen Satz „Das schönste Lächeln haben die, die am meisten gelitten haben“ öffnete Mariella Ahrens auf Facebook ihr wundes Herz. Als einige Netzfreunde nachfragten, was sie denn damit meine, schrieb sie zurück: „Wem es so geht, wird es verstehen.“

Freunde aus dem wahren Leben fragten nicht nach, sie hatten schon lange verstanden: Mariella Ahrens und Patrick von Faber-Castell sind kein Paar mehr: „Sie haben sich in unterschiedliche Richtungen entwickelt.“

Dass diese Beobachtung wahr ist, wird nicht mehr dementiert. Und wer wie Mariella Ahrens angesprochen auf ihren Beziehungsstatus antwortet mit „kein Kommentar“, sagt alles.

Sollten die beiden sagen, zum Wohle ihrer beiden Töchter „gute Freunde“ bleiben zu wollen, kann man das glauben.

Elternliebe kann man nicht spielen. 

Quelle: Bild


----------



## Tittelelli (4 Nov. 2012)

O Gott, was für ein Drama


----------



## Chamser81 (4 Nov. 2012)

Schade für die Beiden aber das Leben geht weiter! Die hübsche Mariella kann jedenfalls (fast) jeden Mann haben den sie will!


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2012)

Schade war ein schönes Paar aber anscheinend haben Promiehen keine allzu lange Haltbarkeit,doch das Leben geht weiter und Mariella ist eine tolle Frau und wird irgendwann wieder ihr Glück finden,gruss Brian...


----------



## krawutz (5 Nov. 2012)

Als ich das hörte, habe ich einen viele Stunden dauernden Weinkrampf bekommen.Jetzt, nachdem alle Spritzen wirken und der Notarzt wieder weg ist, quält mich ganz schlimm die Frage : bleibt sie denn wenigstens Gräfin ehrenhalber ?


----------



## Claudia (5 Nov. 2012)

*Mariella Ahrens & Patrick von Faber-Castell „Ja, sie haben sich getrennt“*

Mariella Ahrens und Patrick von Faber-Castell gehen künftig getrennte Wege

Was erst eine Vermutung war, ist jetzt traurige Gewissheit: Die Ehe von Mariella Ahrens und Patrick von Faber-Castell ist nach sechs Jahren gescheitert. „Sie haben beschlossen, getrennte Wege zu gehen“, erklärte das Management der Schauspielerin gegenüber BUNTE.de. 

Für viele war es die Schock-Nachricht des Wochenendes. Mariella Ahrens (43) und Patrick von Faber-Castell (47) hätten sich getrennt, hieß es. Was zunächst nur eine Vermutung war, ist nun aber traurige Gewissheit.

„Ja, es stimmt. Mariella Ahrens und Patrick von Faber-Castell haben vor einiger Zeit beschlossen, getrennte Wege zu gehen“, erklärte Ahrens‘ Managerin Petra Krötzsch auf Nachfrage von BUNTE.de. Details zum Wann und Wieso würden derzeit nicht kommuniziert. „Ich bitte um Verständnis, dass wir das Ganze nicht noch weiter ausformulieren. Die beiden müssen sich jetzt erst einmal sortieren.“

Fest steht: Schon seit Längerem sorgte die Beziehung auf dem Society-Parkett für Spekulationen. Gemeinsame Auftritte des Paares wurden immer rarer. Häufig schritt Mariella Ahrens allein über den roten Teppich – wie zuletzt bei der „Silver White Crystal Night“ in München. Dass ihre Ehe gescheitert ist, ließ sich die 43-Jährige jedoch nicht anmerken. Tapfer lächelte sie in die Kameras. Doch hinter der heilen Fassade sah es anders aus. „Das schönste Lächeln haben die, die am meisten gelitten haben“, brachte die Schauspielerin auf ihrer Facebook-Seite ihre Gefühle zum Ausdruck und sorgte damit für die ersten Trennungsgerüchte. Nun ist das Liebes-Aus ein Fakt.

Mariella Ahrens und Patrick von Faber-Castell hatten am 12. Dezember 2006 in New York standesamtlich geheiratet. Im März 2007 wurde die Ehe mit der gemeinsamen Tochter Lucia gekrönt. Mariellas Tochter Isabella Maria (13), die aus einer früheren Beziehung stammt, wurde von Patrick von Faber-Castell adoptiert. Am 7. Juli 2007 schworen sie sich kirchlich die ewige Treue. Es war eine Liebe wie aus dem Bilderbuch – schöne Schauspielerin heiratet stattlichen Grafen.

Trotz der Trennung wollen die beiden weiterhin befreundet blieben. „Sie werden auf jeden Fall weiter freundlich verbunden bleiben. Das wird auf jeden Fall so sein“, unterstreicht Ahrens-Managerin Petra Krötzsch: „Das ist nicht nur eine Floskel.“

Quelle:Bunte.de


----------



## comatron (5 Nov. 2012)

Ein schwerer Schlag für Deutschland, Europa, die Welt und den Mond. Das lässt uns doch die Krise gleich viel leichter ertragen.


----------

